# Woman's orgasm: friend or foe?



## Briss

Some say that the woman's orgasm (within 40 minutes after his ejaculation) increases the possibility of conception. I wonder if it is true. usually after BD am preoccupied with keeping it all in. having an orgasm means creating lots of vaginal lube which is not necessary helping his swimmers (they may drown in there) and not being able to control my muscles which makes me feel like I am letting his "stuff" out. This is the first cycle when we are actually bothered with my orgasms. I decided to try and come after every BD session to see if this makes any difference. 

Would appreciate your contribution to my little research; any arguments/examples for or against are welcome

yes, women's orgasm may help you conceive because:

1. orgasms have an "upsuck" action that retains sperm. when a woman climaxes any time between a minute before to 45 minutes after her male partner ejaculates, she retains significantly more sperm than she does after sex without an orgasm. muscular contractions associated with orgasm pull sperm from the vagina to the cervix, where it's more likely to reach an egg. (Robin Baker and Mark Bellis)
2. If a woman stands up and leaves immediately after insemination, the semen will "dribble out." After an orgasm, the woman will feel relaxed and sleepy, and is more likely to remain in a horizontal sleeping position, increasing the retention of the semen, thereby increasing the chance of conception (SF State Human Sexuality Professor Ivy Chen) 
3. female orgasm should be achieved after the male orgasm, in order to benefit from the cervical dips into the semen-rich vagina. 
4.Orgasm increases the blood-flow to the reproductive organs helping them to function better. 
5.

no, women's orgasm does not make any difference or makes it worse because:

1. women's orgasm can cause acid vaginal contents to be absorbed into her cervix and inhibit conception. 
2. women's orgasm hurt your chances of becoming pregnant because the fluids interfere with the pH levels needed to become pregnant. The orgasm almost dilutes the environment needed for conception. 
3. women's orgasm is not necessary for conception at all: many get pregnant after being raped.
4.


----------



## readyformore

I don't think it matters much for a 'normal' couple. 

To be honest, I orgasm 99% of the time we have sex. We have 3 kids, one of them was a one time shot. This probably makes me sound super fertile and perhaps orgasm is the way to go, right? But, I've also gone through both primary and secondary infertility and have had a total of 6 failed IUIs. 

Nope, I don't think it matters much at all. I've been both really fertile and really infertile with orgasms.


----------



## aintlifegrand

^99% of the time? Lucky gal!


----------



## Briss

I agree 99% of the time is pretty cool, am really jealous :) I do not usually orgasm during intercourse, I mean I can if I want to but it's hard work :) and the intensity is the same as when I get a "special treatment"

actually when you have IUIs you would not get to orgasm, would you? may be that's why they failed?


----------



## BearsMummy

Briss said:


> I agree 99% of the time is pretty cool, am really jealous :) I do not usually orgasm during intercourse, I mean I can if I want to but it's hard work :) and the intensity is the same as when I get a "special treatment"
> 
> actually when you have IUIs you would not get to orgasm, would you? *may be that's why they failed?*

I can't see that having an orgasm after IUI would count? My understanding is that the orgasm helps to get the sperm through the cervix and into the uterus? So this would not be necessarry after IUI as the semen is spaced into the uterus near the fallopian tubes. I don't think this is the reason it 'failed'.

But with regards to all your points above, I agree with both! But I am generally leaning towards it not really making a difference. 

I can't see it being of any harm, female orgasm is also as natural as male orgasm, so why would it be harmful?


----------



## xxshellsxx

There is a scientific video on discovery channel that helps explain about this:

https://curiosity.discovery.com/question/why-is-sex-fun-videos

There are 4 videos, and it's the one titled 'reproduction'

Very interesting :)

xx


----------



## Briss

OMG this is amazing! this "upsuck" thing does work then!


----------



## trying hard

cool video!


----------



## longing

Thank you! Really interesting!


----------



## Briss

have been trying to have orgasm every time we BD for two cycles now and nothing happened. with or without orgasm am still not pregnant :(


----------



## Briss

Just to update, it's been months now and I have been diligently coming every time we BD. quite enjoyed the process but still no BFP so I must conclude orgasms did not work for me


----------



## HearMyPrayers

very interesting!!!


----------



## Briss

This is a really old thread. But interesting to read back. I wasted so much time ttc naturally and researching all sorts of things like vitamins, Chinese medicine and even orgasms :) basically you name it I tried it. But in the end it took 7 ivfs to get me pregnant with my daughter. Now ttc N2 and have already gone through around 10 ivfs lost count now. But in our case orgasms don't matter but what does matter is high enough estrogen levels and sex drive. These really help with egg quality.


----------

